# AutoSpies has the first pics of BMW at the Frankfurt Motor Show 2011



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

AutoSpies brings us the first pictures of BMW at the Frankfurt Motor Show 2011. BMW has a number of world premiere for at the show -

BMW i3 Concept and BMW i8 Concept
The new BMW 1 Series
The new BMW M5
The BMW 520d EfficientDynamics Edition
The BMW X1 sDrive20d EfficientDynamics Edition

Below are just some of the BMW pictures Agent001 snapped in Frankfurt. Flip over to AutoSpies for the full gallery -

*http://shows.autospies.com/gallery/2011-Frankfurt-Motor-Show-347/*

Whats your favorite picture from the gallery?


----------



## E30 hobby car (Dec 18, 2009)

ok, dont get me wrong, the cars are beautiful (except for the GT) however, the pictures are terrible. how can anyone pick a favorite from such bad choices?


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

I am in love with the girl next to the (ugly) 116i.


----------



## _Ethrty-Andy_ (Nov 24, 2008)

The one series looks like hells butt hole, and ive seen the alpina 7 before... dissapointed all round. I cant believe i am about to say i would actually prefer the current 1 series hatch over that


----------



## Highmodulus (Aug 16, 2011)

F30's?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Highmodulus said:


> F30's?


The F30 wasn't shown in Frankfurt. Official details will be released the second week in October and possibly first officially shown at either Detroit or LA auto show. Geneva is also a possibility but as pointed out in this thread -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=567941

Geneva is a little late for a car that will be hitting dealership showrooms in the spring of 2012.

Tim


----------



## Highmodulus (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Tim! It does seem weird on how long they are waiting to reveal what is designated a 2012 car. I wonder if the lots full of 2011's and the reluctance to put incentives on the 328's and 335i's has anything to do with it?

If the F30 looks like a winner- the dealer's are not going to be too happy with a bunch of 11's on the lot w/o significant incentives.


----------

